
The photocopy that really is a fake: Machines have been altering numbers - Libertatea
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/the-photocopy-that-really-is-a-fake-machines-have-been-altering-numbers-8749076.html
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:

Main story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6156238)

Xerox reply:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168096](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6168096)

